

PyPy 2.3.1 – Terrestrial Arthropod Trap Revisited - maxerickson
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2014/06/pypy-231-terrestrial-arthropod-trap.html

======
nicpottier
Their performance chart claims a 16x improvement for Django. Obviously Django
isn't your first choice when looking for a performant web stack, but I'm still
intrigued.

Anybody here use it in that way?

~~~
chhantyal
Problem is with db adapters. `psycopg2` doesn't support PyPy, there are few
forks that exist but still not production ready IMO

------
bryanh
The renaming of struct, might that fix some of the json's libraries bugs?
(IIRC, this was in the sandbox.)

